
Multi-Version Execution Defeats a Compiler-Bug-Based Backdoor - p4bl0
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1282
======
heinrich5991
What does the avionics software do when the calculations diverge? Killing the
process doesn't seem like an option there.

~~~
Gravityloss
I guess you run at least three execution paths and then choose the majority
result.

